# Signature Competition/SOTW 9 (Week Ending October 17th, 2008) - VOTING



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok, so here is the poll to vote for everyone's favorite piece from the 9th edition of our official GFX Showroom SOTW competition. The poll will close on Sunday, October 19th, at 7 PM eastern time (next competition thread will be posted late Sunday night, or Monday)! With all that out of the way....HERE WE GO! 

Votes will be public, so even if you don't reply...people will see who you picked. OH YEAH, participants...(you already know) don't vote for yourself because the counter won't include that specific vote!

The winner receives 5000 credits.

Best of luck to everyone!

----------

Which graphic do YOU like the MOST?

*NCC:*











*Norway1:*











*Steph05050:*










Chuck8807:











KryOnicle:








​


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

I cant see mine ...can everyone see mine?


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

nevermind ..seems to be workin ...man I was really looking forward to seeing plazz's and mjb's reply to stephs funny sig damn...


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Gotta go with Nikos on this one


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

went with chuck


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I voted for Niko but my question is if Steph were to win would she have to share with MJB?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yes, if steph wins I will be taking half of her credits. That's the punishment since I didn't get a sig in as retaliation.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

I went with NCC this time. That is an excellent signature, and Tera Patrick is a beautiful woman indeed.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I like Tera Patrick as a choice for porn star, but as far as signature goes I'm gonna have to go with KryOnicle


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I voted for Niko but my question is if Steph were to win would she have to share with MJB?


ha i highly doubt i will win...not many people on here gonna vote for ron jeremy lol all i want is one vote...i dont care to win just one vote will do


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmmmmmm, who should I vote for?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

MLS said:


> Hmmmmmm, who should I vote for?


uhhhh ME!!!!!


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm gonna need more convincing then that.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's your one vote Steph. Ron Jeremy's the man.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Some SERIOUS f*cking props to Kry for reppin Tia Freakin Tinaka!


----------



## MHughesbestever (May 15, 2007)

Have to go with my brother on this one NikosCC


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Some SERIOUS f*cking props to Kry for reppin Tia Freakin Tinaka!


haha cheers man! <3 her. Cheers for all votes, but looks like NCC's got this one  GJ!


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I was stuck between chuck and norway. I've watched tons of Audrey and Tera is sexy. I voted for Chuck.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Went with NCC, that one was real sweet.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Voting is closed and NCC is our winner.

Congrats points will be on thier way.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

MHughesbestever said:


> Have to go with my brother on this one NikosCC


Hmmmmm, I smell a conspiracy. :thumb02:

Congrats Nikos.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Thanx Everyone i really appreciate the Votes.


----------

